# Impressive knife vid



## SubVet10 (Sep 17, 2017)

Assuming this is an ABS-type test. Either way it's impressive

http://ktrh.iheart.com/featured/mic...rly-bearded-man-cruises-through-knife-course/

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 20, 2017)

I believe that's Big Chris who is a knifemaker and makes his own competition knives. This video is pretty good advertising for his knifemaking biz! :)

Edited to add: It's a knifesports cutting competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2017)

Who knew they had combat stress courses for knives..... Kinda cool.....


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2017)

I imagine this is what some of my work customers do with the kitchen knives I provide considering the condition they're in when I pick them up to sharpen! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

